# What happened to Trainworld prices



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

I purchased two Bachman sprectrum steam engines from Trainworld at the ECLSTS this year. I paid $225 for a 2-8-0 and $225 for a 4-4-0. In my latest issue of Garden RR magazine they advertise the same two engines for over $400 each. WHAT HAPPENED TO THEIR PRICES SINCE MARCH? Is there something going on with Bachmann that I haven't heard about or is their something wrong at Trainworld? They also had the new 2-6-6-2 for around $450 at the show but it is close to $700 in the magazine add. The K27 was around $550 at the show and is now $775 in their ad. Sorry now that I did not buy one of each of them at what now turns out to be a bargain price.

John


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Not necessarily. 
MAP may have entered into the equation. 
MAP does not apply to POS.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep I did notice in the current G.R. mag that trainworld had raised the k-27 to $775 from the $699 previously. Guess it's inventory replacement blues, or just the state of the current economy. Ebay has had them from time to time that went for $528-$598 I believe there have been approx. 5-6 of em listed recently. So I can't even afford that let alone $775 or the $695 from another storefront on Ebay. I am trimming down my inventory, and I am going to get it down to 3-4 of my favorite engines, and that will be that, for the rest of my existance however long that will be. The Regal p.s. or until something I like better comes along, and I can either afford it or trade up or down for it.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 05/02/2009 4:59 PM
Not necessarily. 
MAP may have entered into the equation. 
MAP does not apply to POS.








Pray tell, what does MAP & POS translate into?


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

Actually, many things are going up in price. In fact, the media has begun to report that food prices (much of which is imported nowadays), have started to climb. As this recession deepens things will get very expensive. If we’re lucky, the current situation will stabilize and we’ll just deal with a bit of inflation for a while.

As to the Spectrum series, the price increase is not entirely unexpected. After all, LGB really isn’t there to fill the gap anymore. Besides, these companies are struggling themselves and are just passing the plate along to you.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Les on 05/02/2009 6:44 PM
Posted By Curmudgeon on 05/02/2009 4:59 PM
Not necessarily. 
MAP may have entered into the equation. 
MAP does not apply to POS.








Pray tell, what does MAP & POS translate into?



Minimum Advertised Price. 

Point Of Sale.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, hey. I guessed one outta two, anyway.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Les on 05/02/2009 6:44 PM
Posted By Curmudgeon on 05/02/2009 4:59 PM
Not necessarily. 
MAP may have entered into the equation. 
MAP does not apply to POS.








Pray tell, what does MAP & POS translate into?








HEAR... HEAR ... Les... 

I am older however these ancronyms kill me in this train world. 


In 1867, would not be heard. 

gg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

GG,,YOU was born in 1867??????


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

GG,,YOU was born in 1867??????
No, but TOC was.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ya can't believe everything you read.... to see the actual price instead of the MAP, you need to put an item in your cart and go to checkout to see what the online store is charging. Don't have to buy... 

It's an expanded; Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Price. I think it's to help small stores vs, discout dealers.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By NTCGRR on 05/02/2009 7:46 PM
GG,,YOU was born in 1867??????




Well Marty, my joints are sore when I git togeth'r wit my great-great-great-gread-great... ex. 


GG


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 05/02/2009 9:01 PM
GG,,YOU was born in 1867??????
No, but TOC was. " align="absmiddle" border="0" />


What is TOC.... ??

Train On Chains? 



gg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting, some of the stuff went up, but others (Porters) did not. 

Note the "Thomas" stuff is there. 

.....and it looks like the Brawa blow out in Europe is not coming to the States? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

TOC is the descendant of that well known recalcitrant, TIC.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

On the K-27, the list price has actually been RAISED since it was first released. 
That's probably where the MAP rise has come from. 

See? 

All you young-uns are smarter than you was this morning.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

POS has an entirely different meaning to me!!!! It has something to do with goods sold, but not the price, do not go there!!!!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought we were supposed to use MSRP ? [ Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Price ] 

TOC is the descendant of that well known recalcitrant, TIC


Nice one Tony. 

So I suppose the parent of The Old Curmudgeon was The Infant Curmudgeon ?


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Very interesting topic. 

I'm glad that NIMBY has yet to be brought up. 

gg


----------



## Schlosser (Jan 2, 2008)

If you didn't have a business background, POS wouldn't make much sense. Quite a few years ago, there was a lot of activity getting cash registers hooked up to the computer to track sales, and this was dubbed Point of Sales. 

Manufacturers have been trying for years to regulate sales prices, getting a lot of grief from discount houses. MAP seems to be the current reincarnation; the business people use acronyms just like 'ordinary' people. ;-)


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

John, the prices they had on some of the inventory at ECLSTS were their 'Blowout' prices. At least that is the category on their website. I bought too many of their engines due to this pricing, but this was only for a certain number of engines, and when the road names for that engine were gone, they were gone. I am not sure what the whole sale was based on, but I believe it is basically over. At least that is my take on it over the last year or two.


Take care,
Matt


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

As far as I'm concerned, the improper undefined use in writing of Acronyms, Initial-isms, Alphabet-isms, or whatever one desires to call the them, is just downright inconsiderate.

To me, if you're going to use these type items in writing then on the first occurrence the writer should either use the term, then directly following the term, enclosed in parenthesis define what that particular use means, or just the reverse, where the full version is used and then directly following this the shorthand representation is enclosed in parenthesis. Then from that point forward the shorthand representation can be used, and the reader shouldn't have any problem understanding since they've been supplied its meaning.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 05/03/2009 9:15 AM
As far as I'm concerned, the improper undefined use in writing of Acronyms, Initial-isms, Alphabet-isms, or whatever one desires to call the them, is just downright inconsiderate.

To me, if you're going to use these type items in writing then on the first occurrence the writer should either use the term, then directly following the term, enclosed in parenthesis define what that particular use means, or just the reverse, where the full version is used and then directly following this the shorthand representation is enclosed in parenthesis. Then from that point forward the shorthand representation can be used, and the reader shouldn't have any problem understanding since they've been supplied its meaning.



I was always taught the same thing... define it at the first usage in any writing.

So, to define the ACRONYM I just used:

A Coded Rendition Of Names Yielding Meaning

Which when used in the plural, ACRONYMS, becomes:

A Coded Rendition Of Names Yielding Meaning Sometimes.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

My father bought two locos from them at uber-low blow out prices. 

Got them home, one did not work, and contacted the Mfgr for repairs. 

The manufacturer called him back saying it was used (including hair/fuzz). They asked where he bought them, he told them, and the mfgr was not surprised, nor was this the first case of this. 

While I have not experienced this in the many years of buying from them, apparently some of the blowouts are overstocks and _returns_.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 05/03/2009 9:15 AM
As far as I'm concerned, the improper undefined use in writing of Acronyms, Initial-isms, Alphabet-isms, or whatever one desires to call the them, is just downright inconsiderate.

Good!
Score another one!


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 05/03/2009 9:15 AM
As far as I'm concerned, the improper undefined use in writing of Acronyms, Initial-isms, Alphabet-isms, or whatever one desires to call the them, is just downright inconsiderate.





Then I strongly suggest you avoid anything from NASA. They are the ultimate in acronyms.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Sounds like an Air Farce SNAFU, or a USN BOHICA, as generated by POC ADM USPACFLEET. 
COMSUBLANT?


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 05/03/2009 3:48 PM
Sounds like an Air Farce SNAFU, or a USN BOHICA, as generated by POC ADM USPACFLEET. 
COMSUBLANT? 









You forgot TARFU. We need to preserve our Acronymic heritage for the younger folks.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 05/02/2009 9:33 PM


Ya can't believe everything you read.... to see the actual price instead of the MAP, you need to put an item in your cart and go to checkout to see what the online store is charging. Don't have to buy...


/// Right there is where quite a few sites have not gotten money from me. I want to know up front what I'm going to have to pay, not load a virtual basket and take it to the 'counter' and find out _there_ what the price is. Why should I waste my time with a procedure like that?

It's an expanded; Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Price. I think it's to help small stores vs, discout dealers.



Les


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Ever take a look at a goodly percentage of job applications submitted by the current college graduates, where a great deal of the 'texting' shorthand is used. Yes sir, now that is quite impressive.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a tool store here that does not price anything on the sales floor. You have to take it to the counter where they look up the price for you... screwdriver or cabinet maker's table saw... take it to the counter to get the price. Guess how many tools I have purchased there?


----------



## imrnjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well boys and girls you can thank our Judicial system for the required use of MAP in the print advertising your seeing. The manufactures won their case and now have the power to require you (the retailer) to advertise at prices no lower than they establish, but the manufacturer cannot tell you the price to sell it at, which drives the "put it in your cart and see the real price" transaction. It was a decision that as someone earlier said was supposed to help the sales of the little guy who was not able to get the volume discounts of a Trainworld or St. Aubins. The practice has been around a long time in other industries like golf equipment... believe me you'll get used to it and use it if you want to get the best deal.

Mark


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well its got nothing to do with the JUDICIAL SYSTEM-this is like blaming lawyers for the actions of thier clients


-when in fact its what the owners, clients, etc have required in their distribution and marketing contracts


-we are a society that enforces contract terms-and we have the freedom to contract as we like (unless its against public policy or other laws-) 

if one is in business, one is entitled to sell product at the price they see fit-and to control what others sell thier product for as well-if they dont like it dont do the deal 

but to the topic 

tw has had rising prices on large scale and LGB since the before the initial issues with LGBOA and bankrupcty- 

having no substantive info-i speculate that - 

one when the father died so did his business model-i saw prices increase a bit 

two-TW, in the tradition of merchants with a rather large stock pile of desired product in short supply (LGB in particular) , decided there was more money to be made-people paid it and ill bet they appied this to other items as well- i also noticed that TW's packing, once really good, became very shoddy -so something changed (in the mail room at least) 

three-i have observed that 'regular prices' rose-evn on older stock, then, subsequently,  the blow out prices on these same items was lowered to the pre inflated price-ie not really a discount by TW standards-a mark up in order to have a mark down (this btw can be a consumer fraud issue in some states) 

four-i have purchased 3 items from the TW- 'lost and found' close outs-what i believed to be left over NOS LGB items -some pretty old-most were odd ducks and euro outline ( whihc to me explained why they still had ten or fiftenn year old stock unsold) 

2 of the three had issues-one had a broken handrail (V52 diesel with old analog sound and a slipping gear on one of the four drive axels-both could be the result of shipping or rough handling, the engine did lay on the broken handrail in the box-also it had a tiny crack in the roof line at the overhang- - common enough on the loco if you turn it over and arent mindful of the leverage affect on the roof 

-the other, a 21900 red electric KOF switcher with auto uncoupling had a minor mar on one of the headlights- i have NEVER seen an LGB item come this way-could have happened in the shop with handling-plastic is so tough howevr - i think it got a decent knock to make a slight mar- 

-the third was a DR railbus had a cracked bit of plastic that transmits the light to the headlight lenses-again could have been the result of rough handling or shipping-but im sceptical 

-all issues were corrected with a few spare parts, and the slipping gear with a touch of super glue-the prices were very good-i do think the suggestion that these were returns (in my case not one seemed to be used that i could tell from wheels and skates) 



TW just isnt the best buy anymore and hasnt been imho for about 4 years-but -they still have deals if you know your prices and look hard-


but many shops regularly increase the prices on all stock to align with new pricing-increases margin-privided the customer cant really tell the difference-now TW does this too-(hard to swallow current prices on, say, and LGB semaphore that arrrives with badly yellowed plastic film and you know its over a decade old and originally listed for half the price)

BUT 
just bought 2 forneys for 239 about three months back-both in perfect condition 



and then again -everything seems to be getting more pricey-and they may move so much stock that the new prices on some items show up right away (as opposed to having old stick at old prices)-and TW too may be facing higher overhead and simply passing it through-or having fewer sales


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By stevedenver on 05/04/2009 10:19 AM

well its got nothing to do with the JUDICIAL SYSTEM-this is like blaming lawyers for the actions of thier clients

The almost two years old Sue-preme Court Decision allowing enforcement of MAP is EXACTLY where it has EVERYTHING to do with the Judicial System. 


http://lsvp.wordpress.com/2008/12/04/the-supreme-court-wants-you-to-pay-more-for-things-you-buy-online/


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice article Dave, helps explain it. Personally I find MAP complete BS and a really stupid idea. Of course when the economy was OK and people were buying like drunken sailors on leave year after year its easy to see how increasingly greedy manufacturers would want to squeeze more sheckles out of the internet Golden Goose so they get the MAP ruling. Now in the midst of a great big recession this could very easliy turn around and bit them right on their backsides. 

Personally its a pretty simple equation for me, for the most part any stuff I buy trainwise is totally discretionary, I DONT need it to survive, so I can very easily live without whatever new Aristo, Bachmann or whoever Wonder-product. If any of them insist on MAP pricing, then I simply buy less from them, or nothing if the MAP puts things out of my price range. Its simple economics, charge more - sell less. Now spread that to hundreds if not thousands of buyers who like me have even less sheckles to spend in this crap-conomy, its not hard to seen that either the manufacturers are going to begin to adjust their MAPs back down, maybe way down, or they are going to need bigger warehouses to store the stuff they cant sell anymore. pretty simple eh?


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

I guess I can wait until the next ECLSTS show and see what prices are on the dealers equipment. I did buy the two engines from Trainworld late on Saturday afternoon as they were starting to pack up their booth. Maybe that was why I got the good prices. I am still looking for a drop in price for track. Either brass or aluminum as I run RC/battery. 

John


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By imrnjr on 05/04/2009 8:44 AM
Well boys and girls you can thank our Judicial system for the required use of MAP in the print advertising your seeing. The manufactures won their case and now have the power to require you (the retailer) to advertise at prices no lower than they establish, but the manufacturer cannot tell you the price to sell it at, which drives the "put it in your cart and see the real price" transaction. It was a decision that as someone earlier said was supposed to help the sales of the little guy who was not able to get the volume discounts of a Trainworld or St. Aubins. The practice has been around a long time in other industries like golf equipment... believe me you'll get used to it and use it if you want to get the best deal.

Mark








/// Believe me Mark: they can keep it, if I don't like the price, and put it back on the shelf at their leisure.

Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Curr, (Or TX, or, as I prefer to think of you: 'TX') per Stan's directive, TX = Don't. Please don't. Screw with me.

Price doesn't suit me: (only to you would I post this, because I'm confident you'll get the _gist _and not be offended:

"Stick it where the sun don't shine."

See ya.

Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Vic!

I jus' want to suggest, in the politest manner I have at my fingertips, I don't *think* I'd want to post to TOC:"Of course when the economy was OK and people were buying like drunken sailors on leave..." 
Now, I am an old, peaceable man (sometimes I carry a pistol, depends, like right now--JOKE) but I don't believe I could get drunk enough to lay off that line on Curm.

All in jest, you realize. After all, I saw a pitchur of him, oncet. Crap. Hate to go down that road.

Les


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Les but I'll trust Dave knows what context it was ment in and that it was not ment to be in anyway shape or content to be a comment on his distinguished service with our nations Naval Services. I have the utmost respect for Dave.

The notion of sailors spending like mad on shore leave goes well beyond any Navy context and actually goes farther into the past into the days of sail and was mostly related to merchant sailors, which at one time used to far outnumber navy personel. These sailors, on leave far away from home shores, no place to go, no freinds or family to visit, nothing to do, and a pocket full of money thats useless on board and burning a hole in their pocket, so with liquor mostly banned on board mechant vessels during transit....wheres the bar??? They would literally spend every dime they have while they had it, often in bars or taverns or brothels and then come back to the ship the next day no richer or poorer than the day before shore leave commenced, Sometimes they would wake up on a completely different ship than the one they were signed on too...

Been studying shipping in the days of sail for a couple decades now, and some of the shore leave stories from that era I've read are pretty amazing.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

TOC 


how do you figure?


 


-its not like the supremes are legislating (which is how i interpret the comments about the court-like saying a cop shouldnt enforce the speed limit becuase no one else is on the road-ie make an exception to the rule)


 


-they are enforcing contract rights-the case was about after market sellers trying to claim they werent privy to the contract terms and could circumvent MAP even thought the originnal product had to come from some person that had agreed to complly with MAP





and 


whats the matter with drunken sailors unles syou have a daughter in the vicinity


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By Les on 05/04/2009 9:03 PM
Hi Vic!

I jus' want to suggest, in the politest manner I have at my fingertips, I don't *think* I'd want to post to TOC:"Of course when the economy was OK and people were buying like drunken sailors on leave..." 
Now, I am an old, peaceable man (sometimes I carry a pistol, depends, like right now--JOKE) but I don't believe I could get drunk enough to lay off that line on Curm.

All in jest, you realize. After all, I saw a pitchur of him, oncet. Crap. Hate to go down that road.

Les



Back when I was serving time in Your Navy, the "drunken sailor" bit was going away, fast.
Too many of us joined with college already under our belts.
Some enlisted even had more education and degrees than some of the zeroes (oops....."occifers").

Critical and sensitive positions (Nuclear Power Plant related for one) made it difficult to show up blotto.

I mean, it still happened, usually due to some extra stress on the situation.

Last I recall was a 4-month deployment to the Med, beginning Oct73.

But even then, surprising how many just went out and walked the streets for fresh (not re-constituted) air and actual sunlight.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

To get a bit back on topic...I was just last week in the NYC metro area for a trip and managed once again to stop into TW in Brooklyn (I was actually staying closer to the Lynnbrook store) and found not a single priced item on the shelves. I had to ask what the price each item I was interested in was. Darned tough to yell the model number across the store to the lady at the computer. There were two other ladies trying to take phone orders there too. Sorry if I interupted any of your orders guys! I was astounded at the prices some items were going for. In the end I bought an LGB boxcar that was still on a reasonable price. In other words it wasn't more than what they had been selling it for two years ago. They had a few LGB Snata Fe Shorty tank cars on the shelf that were obviously from broken up sets. Sign stated on clearance with no boxes and she told me they were $50. When I made a disparaging noise she was surprised and said that most folks thought they were a good price. I pointed out to her the sign said clearance with no box and left it at that. Lots of LGB on the shelves but darn little else on display. Of course it is a HUGE warehouse. 

Just my two cents on topic. 

Chas


----------



## veejo (Apr 16, 2009)

Everything is being blamed on the economic downturn. All goods out of China are paid for in $ US, and raw material prices haven't gone up (oil is cheaper, so is steel)
In Australia, shops with imported American items are blaming the excgnage rate, which has only dropped 20%, but they out their prices up 40% ???. A bit of economic chaos is sometimes used for a good excuse to increase prices

BUT I know that when turn over drops, shops drop their stock levels. Some retailers depend upon FAST turnover, eg sell the goods within the 30 days terms of credit, and you have the consumers money in the till until the supplier invoice needs to be paid. If you can't sell the item with the 30 days, you need to pay for it with your own capital. 

It's a vicious cycle, people buy less, so retailers stock less, and charge more, so people buy less again, etc.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

1st, I am sorry for stepping into this late and just skimming through this thread. MAP is definately in effect in my latest GR mag. But have you noticed the pricing on LGB box cars, hoppers and tankers etc. being remakabley low? LGB never had a real suggested retail anyway! Stuff that has not been advertised in years. Another thing I long to understand is how some dealers seem to get much better pricing on products than others. I am sure that it only has to do with pure volume discounts. It takes money to make money! One of my favorite dealers can (or have to) advertise a GP-40 for $297 but if you walk in, you can get it for "his cost" of $187! According to Aristo's web site, MSRP is $423. If standard dealer gets 40% off this....? I am real curious to see what kind of "below cost" deals St. Aubins will have this weekend!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

So is the MAP pricing now the ACTUAL price? 
or is there still some "secret real price" when you put an item in the webstore shopping cart? 

Trainworld had Bachman Connies advertised for $225 a few months ago in GR mag, 
now, on their webpage, they are listed for $425.. 
(the page on the trainword webpage had no way to "add it to the cart" so I cant check the price there) 

so is the real price now $425 then? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 
seems I waited too long to buy one.. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 

Scot


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Scot, when I'm looking on line at pricing I have to put the item in the shopping cart, and then the "real" price shows up, which is usually a good bit lower than the MAP pricing.

Ed


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Ed I think if you are shopping on they're actual web shopping site, you will find that the prices are even lower, if you call them and ask about a specific item you are looking at. Also if you sign up for they're email sometimes you can get a notification of a really special deal. And then if you call them or email them, and tell them you are going to buy a quantity of a certain item they will wheel and deal too!!! So the Old adage applies "Buyer beware" don't ya just hate it when you buy something and then you find out later some other guy got it for less than you!!! That's another story I learned as a salesman. It's called "whatever traffic will bear" which means translated they don't put prices out there in hopes they can get the highest price THEY want to take and the highest price you are willing to offer!!! I was on Ebay this week, and I was willing to buy 4 boxcars, but I emailed them over a weeks time 4 different occasions and all I wanted to know is WHAT they would charge me for the shipping if I bought all 4? They were on a "Buy it now" auction. No response until after the 4th inquiry, and then he emailed back "we don't quote prices" he said. I emailed him back and told him I do not buy from people who do not quote pricing as I do not want any surprises. I buy, sell, and trade alot, and I am always up front with everything. Details, defects, shipping prices everything. That way it leaves almost NO possibilities for a "misunderstanding" between you the "seller" and the "buyer" The Regal


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks guys.. 

I found the trainworld on-line ordering site: 
https://www.trainworldonline.com 

When I add the connie to the shopping cart, it still shows up at $425.. 
I guess I will just give them a call.. 

Scot


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Please lettuce know the results of the phone call, supposedly some of the things on the "onlline" page are not valid prices or long out of stock.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

St. Aubins had then all at $199 during their oprn house! I think


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

You think the pricing is strange? 
Wait until you get the August issue (due out shortly). 
Pages 72-76. 
NO Bachmann, not even 0n30. 
I went through it twice.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Veeerrryy interesting...hmmm.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup waited too long is the story of my life.....

I did mange to get at least a few things I wanted recently, at my price, but not by much...

Chas


----------



## spodwo (Jan 2, 2008)

Someone at Bachmann irritated the TW owners? That wouldn't be the first time an Online/Retailer stopped carrying certain brands.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

My wife refers to Trainworld as the "TRAIN NAZIS" and refuses to allow me to order from them! I had a major issue once with them not wanting to credit my card for some reason, it wasn't the problem but with how RUDE they were.... AND they are pretty much known as the internet whore house of the industry. High volume sales are good but de valuing your products on a monthly basis must be tough... 

signed, 
Anonomous :~)


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey,

I just got an email from TW where they are apparently dumping their remaining USA trains GG1 stock. Or rather, the Conrail (4800 - why did they pick that number? Poor Old Rivets, no respect. Might have just as well done that nasty bicentennial scheme), Amtrak, and Penn Central versions are 'blowing out' at $1250 a pop.


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

I usually buy all my engines from either Trainworld or St Aubins. But with the weird pricing at Trainworld and the requirement to join the club to buy from St Aubins I will be looking elsewhere for my future purchases. I can't wait until the ECLSTS in September to see who is there and what prices they have on engines. 

Big John


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

rldhobbies.com my brother


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

If you want to see creative pricing, try cameras. I just bought a new Canon at a store that was touting "We pay the sales tax," and to look at how the numbers were handled on my sales receipt is amazing--and legitimate I guess. Not surpisingly, customers were lined up two to three deep and throwing down some serious change (an average of about 2 grand per person, a sales clerk told me), just to save, well, the 8.75 percent sales tax. And yes, I got a good deal.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I honestly gave up on St. Aubins when they got togehter with Aristo and some other webpresence and formed a club. Hmmm? Then this MAP thing comes around. Iw asn't fond of LGB's Frq buyer club and I've also got a Ridge Road Station Masters Club card in my wallet. Got me a dicount on one purchase maybe? Since then it takes up space in my wallet. I signed up for Wholesale Trains member only system but it's never really got me a discount (ever?) I'm just not in love with the discount schemes. A very few of them make sense but it's not like a wholesale club where I'm buying bulk so I pay a membership fee to belong. I'm NOT buying bulk. I'm lucky to be able to get a car or two on each visit. Same goes for TW. I've been fortunate to be abel to visit them on may last three trips to NYC over the last 4 years. Bought one item each trip. Rolling stock the first trip. A loco the second trip and more rolling stock this year.

Chas


----------

